# visa update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A young women that I know had the police barge into her home at 1 am, she is currently at the police station she has no work visa and her entry visa is out of date, she teaches at an international school 

The women shared a flat with a British guy but he is African decent. 
The police van that took them away was full of illegal Nigerians. 

I will post more as I get news


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently the first thing they asked her was.. have you been drinking


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That sounds odd. Maybe a boab tipped the police?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

What's the deal with unmarrieds co-habiting here? I know that it is a major issue in the UAE.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> What's the deal with unmarrieds co-habiting here? I know that it is a major issue in the UAE.


No problem unless it is with an Egyptian..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

27 hours the woman was held. not sure what is happening now but this is what is happening here now, if you are illegal then there is a good chance you will be picked up.


----------



## notterry (Nov 6, 2015)

Even if you are not illegal things are getting awkward and complicated now. Resident visas are limited to 6 months, they can involve 2 or 3 trips to the visa office, 2 or 3 visits to the security police to arrange and undertake a security interview often at 10 or 11 oclock at night. Finally on going to collect your visa we are being told to leave the country for anything from 2 days to 1 month! These rules are changing daily and and from first applying for the renewal can take up to 9 weeks! People that have lived here and settled here for years, purchased property, own pets and supported the economy are basically reduced to long holidays in their Egyptian homes in between having to lock up and leave properties empty and maybe put their pets in kennels for up to 2 months.


----------

